# New LOOK 695 a day early



## flying

Well just a day early I guess....

https://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/first-look-look-695-26797


----------



## rubbersoul

Looks like a Trek Madone
________
Buy Cannabis Seeds


----------



## ping771

If Look takes the 595 and 585 out of commission due to the arrival of the 695, I suspect you will have some pretty upset Look fans. The previous poster is right. It looks a Madone (not a bad thing) but it is starting to resemble other bikes. Until the 566, all the Looks had straight tubing so this bike is a radical aesthetic departure. The top bend on the top tube is something I never got used to on the 566, and it continues to look out of place on the 695. And to me, the stance of the bike (the way it really slopes up like a giraffe) looks like a Specialized Roubaix)--not my cup of tea. But I like the paint scheme.


----------



## flying

While not my lugged frame cup-o-tea...

I do not really see it as a Madone...Not in the front end joint...nor the seat tube shape...or the seat cluster...etc Seems a subtle curve in the seat stays too. 
Also the top of that fork is Beefy...Not to mention that bend in the top tube as ping said.


----------



## ping771

Flying:

I think he meant the Trek Madone 5 series, not the 6 series. As you can see in the Madone 5 series, the joint area of the seatstays top and seat tube are very similar to the Look 695. Also the Madone 5 series has the seat stays converge at the top by a large flat A joint that joins that at the seat tube, which appears to be similar to the Look 695. Additionally, with the tall headtube on the 695, it looks more like the performance Fit Madone!


----------



## LookRacer

As a Northern Cal racer and rider of a Look 595, I have some reservations about the new 695.
I think it's a huge mistake on the part of Look to integrate a Stem and Crank into the package. Many consumers, racers especially, like to run different configurations. The sprinters or crit racers might like a super stiff stem with different lengths, depending on training and racing periods of the year. The biggest surprise was the integrated crank. With the popularity of different Power/Wattage systems, this basically means no crank based systems like SRM(personal favorite) is possible. Even if a shim was sold to allow for an SRM, why would I pay for the crank as part of the package?
With respect to the seat mast, I'm still a huge fan. Love the paint! Don't mind the slight bend in the top tube as I understand there is no change in performance. 


my .02 cents


----------



## maximum7

It looks very cool, but not for a Look. 
With "95" in the name, the new TDF bike for Cofidis, and a $4500 price tag, it makes me think that it's a replacement. I hope it is not.
Also, what's with the crappy FSA handle bar when everything else is Look. Why not their own white handlebar?


----------



## jellybone

LookRacer said:


> As a Northern Cal racer and rider of a Look 595, I have some reservations about the new 695.
> I think it's a huge mistake on the part of Look to integrate a Stem and Crank into the package. Many consumers, racers especially, like to run different configurations. The sprinters or crit racers might like a super stiff stem with different lengths, depending on training and racing periods of the year. The biggest surprise was the integrated crank. With the popularity of different Power/Wattage systems, this basically means no crank based systems like SRM(personal favorite) is possible. Even if a shim was sold to allow for an SRM, why would I pay for the crank as part of the package?
> With respect to the seat mast, I'm still a huge fan. Love the paint! Don't mind the slight bend in the top tube as I understand there is no change in performance.
> 
> 
> my .02 cents


 Crank is not a problem, if it's anything like the 596 TT bike I have you can take it out and run an adaptor so that you can run any crank that you'd like so that is a non-issue. The only thing is are they going to make it available without the crankset because if you're not using it it's just an added cost for no reason. I've used all sorts of cranks, SISL, Campy, SRAM, etc, and my 596 crank is by far the stiffest (mind you the new SL3 I have with integrated BB30 crankset is pretty good I must say) but the 596 is STIFF. 
As for the stem, I can't answer that, I'm sure it being a look they've engineered all sorts of flexibility I would assume, but until all details are out I'm just assuming. It would suck if there was little adjustability, but here to my 596 has infinite flexibility almost with the OEM system, it's really ingenious but of course this 695 looks different.
I for one am in line, sellling my SL3 for this puppy, anybody know a dealer in France I can buy this off?


----------



## flying

ping771 said:


> Flying:
> 
> I think he meant the Trek Madone 5 series, not the 6 series.


I guess that one is a bit closer...:wink5:


----------



## slegros

Could someone fill me in as to what the point is of the kink in the top tube as found on this bike and the Specialized? Compliance? Vibration damping? Aesthetics?


----------



## kjmunc

Meh, Meh, Meh. 

Gimmicky stem, mandatory use of parts, and an atrocious aesthetic. 

I seriously hope this is more of a developmental model for Tour publicity and testing that they planning on following up with a more traditional frame in late 2010 or 2011.

That bent TT is just a shame for Look. Massively disappointed if this becomes their flagship.


----------



## Amfoto1

Oh "Elle", 'ere we go again!

Looks like a 566 with an integrated seat mast and a non-standard crank setup. 

The fork might be new, too. It's a little hard to tell from the photos, but it looks straighter than the HSC6. Think it has a 1.5" bottom head set bearing? (Hard to tell from the photo... sorta depends on what size frame we're looking at). 

Stem is interesting. What's up with those huge spacers under it? I'm not sure it's much if any"cleaner" looking than an HSD ("Handlebar Stability Design"?... puhleeeaze!). The front cap on it looks like an afterthought... and what's up with the "inspection panel" on the side (no doubt hiding the adjustments and such). So there will no longer be any flexibility to leave the steerer tube cut a little long? Sort of like cutting a seat mast, when it comes to resale time. 

But, hey, at least that's clearly labeled "Stem", so we'll never get confused about what part we're talking about. 

I suspect the top tube "kink" is so the bikes look different from practically everyone else's, mostly. Not that the majority of 566 owners aren't quite happy with the handling and ride. So, what the heck, why not? 

Paint scheme/graphics on that one are nice. But there aren't enough "Look" logos on there for me! I'm pining for the good old days when a fork alone might have 13 logos on it! ;-)

In that particular color scheme, you might want to use the gray or black elastomers on the ePost, to heck with comfort! That red one stands out like a sore thumb! 

The clear-coated carbon or black painted seat mast also will work well with either the R5 or R33 ePosts, should one want to fool around with their positioning on the bike (they fit all the previous ePost bikes fine, but look a little mismatched with most of the 2010 and earlier paint schemes... purely an aesthetic gripe of course). 

It's obviously a monocoque frame... bet it weighs mid 900 gr or less. But, as such it'll probably never completely replace the lugged models for quite a few riders. 

Although race mechanics probably won't like it, I do like to see all the cabling routed inside the frame... Apparently even the rear der cable is inside the right hand chain stay. 

I just hope they keep the 595, 585 and 586 in the lineup for a while longer! 

Hmmmm.... I wonder what they'll do when it comes time to update the 566... Call it a "666"?

Done picking nits. I hope it's a big success for Look.


----------



## padawan716

sexy. loving the stem and crank and the stylish kink in the top tube. I also really like the white/black/gold color scheme. very classy.


----------



## spookyload

I immediately thought it was a joke. Why would Look make their newest bike look like an Orbea Orca? I personally don't like it. Who remembers Looks last venture into stems? The Ergostem was a total disaster. I can live with a crank if it works, but again, SRM powermeters are almost as common as bike computers these days. You just eliminated a buyer unless they are willing to modify their new purchase. Cofidis will ride it in the tour, but I can't see me replacing my 585 with this model. Looks like anothe five years on the old girl for me.


----------



## twiggy73

spookyload said:


> . Cofidis will ride it in the tour, but I can't see me replacing my 585 with this model. Looks like anothe five years on the old girl for me.



And what a pleasurable 5 years it will be :thumbsup: 

I to am not a fan of the new Frame although i am curious about the cranks and the stem 

Did they go with BB30 on this one 

Long Live the 585 i say 

Twiggy73


----------



## kjmunc

twiggy73 said:


> Did they go with BB30 on this one


No, even worse......BB60, which only they make. So your only option is the crank that comes with that frame.


----------



## maximum7

Hopefully it's just a replacement for the 586. 
So June 30th is almost over, where is the info at? Why isn't their site (s) showing it? 
Come on Look, put us out of our misery already!!!!


----------



## Amfoto1

kjmunc said:


> No, even worse......BB60, which only they make. So your only option is the crank that comes with that frame.



I thought it was BB65? 

Either way, it's Look's own exclusive setup.

I really hope it's not a replacement for the 586... IMO, that's one of the prettiest bikes that Look has done to date. I'd hate to see it go away and my initial reactions to this new frame just aren't as positive. Of course, that's just at first glance, and only from the photos and videos.... Maybe it will be more striking in reality. I'll look forward to seeing one.


----------



## maximum7

Here's an an extended clip of the 695.
http://web.me.com/lookusa/695_LAUNCH/695_GLOBAL_LAUNCH.html
At about the 4:00 minute mark they break down the specifics of the bike and show it in another color. 
That new C-stem is wicked.


----------



## flying

That was a good extended video. Shows it from many angles.

Also the Cofidis special TDF edition


----------



## chas

flying said:


> That was a good extended video. Shows it from many angles.
> 
> Also the Cofidis special TDF edition


Bastille Day special edition!


----------



## maximum7

Chas, why is this info not on the Look website yet? 
Also, will you be showing the rest of the line-up soon?


----------



## BunnV

spookyload said:


> I immediately thought it was a joke. Why would Look make their newest bike look like an Orbea Orca?


Let's not get crazy....it doesn't look nearly as good as an Orca! :nonod: :lol:


----------



## lemonlime

*Coming from a huge Look fan...*

Color me unimpressed/uninspired.

I ride both a 585 and 595.

This thing is a step back.

Ugh.

Guess I'll get back to my Colnago search...


----------



## terry b

They can put me down for an XL Mondrian the minute it's available.

I like everything about it and could care less what it does and does not look like. These days pretty much every CF frame looks the same. You buy a Look because you want to ride a Look. That's why I bought my 595.


----------



## spookyload

The Mondrian does look nice. Let see if Bernard Hinault tries to sneak out the back door with one of these during the tour!


----------



## Kees

I was today at my dealer who had the European first Look695 in the shop today.
He have been riding it a few weeks ago and said that is was a real racing bike not the most comfortable bike of Look
He told nme that the 695 will replace the 595 and the 585 and 586 will be the same for 2011.
Next to that there will be a 586 without a seatmast but a normal seat post for people who love more comfort.

I Like the Cofidis team bike


----------



## rward325

terry b said:


> They can put me down for an XL Mondrian the minute it's available.
> 
> I like everything about it and could care less what it does and does not look like. These days pretty much every CF frame looks the same. You buy a Look because you want to ride a Look. That's why I bought my 595.


I will probably place my order for a 695 Mondrian if they release it in the U.S. My guess is they will only release in Europe again and we will get left out. I am just glad I have my 586 Mondrian already and don't have to rely on Look bringing it to the U.S. this time around.


----------



## chas

rward325 said:


> I will probably place my order for a 695 Mondrian if they release it in the U.S. My guess is they will only release in Europe again and we will get left out. I am just glad I have my 586 Mondrian already and don't have to rely on Look bringing it to the U.S. this time around.


All of the bikes available in Europe are also available in the US. Some will be available only by special order though. The "Premium" options (incl. Mondrian) always fall into the special order category since the owner is able to add their name or signature during the paint process.


----------



## rward325

chas said:


> All of the bikes available in Europe are also available in the US. Some will be available only by special order though. The "Premium" options (incl. Mondrian) always fall into the special order category since the owner is able to add their name or signature during the paint process.


Then watch for my order in September, I think you already know I am willing to wait!


----------



## maximum7

Chas, 
Do you have any idea when we will see info about the rest of the line-up?


----------



## chas

maximum7 said:


> Chas,
> Do you have any idea when we will see info about the rest of the line-up?


The complete line will be on display at the September trade shows - Eurobike in early Sept and Interbike late Sept.


----------



## maximum7

Thanks stud! 
Kees post above has got me a little nervous about the 595 going away...


----------



## Amfoto1

A friend chatted with one of the Look management yesterday and asked that specific question...

Reportedly the 695 will not replace the 595 or 585. It will be in addition to existing models, not any sort of replacement.


----------



## Chris Keller

Does anyone know if the SR version is like the Ultra version of the 595? It seems like "SR" is the new name for "Ultra". I would like to know if the SR has similar ride characteristics to the 595 Ultra. I know it's too early to tell, but a few people (reporters and probably Chaz and the other LookUSA guys) have gotten some miles on this thing.
I'm a bigger rider (210 lbs) and I find the 595 Ultra to be nice and stiff yet comfortable enough for century rides without feeling beat up.

I'm still waiting on my bike shop to get me a new frame since they cut the seatmast too short and scratched my 595 Ultra...so the 696 SR may be a distinct possiblility (I'll surely pay the difference to get the Zed crank and integrated stem).


----------



## jasjas

Its great the 695 wont replace the 595
Personally, i think the 695 looks gorgeous and so does the head sales guy at r local Spesh dealer, so much so he's going to get one!
The crank set is fine by me but a little concerned about the stem, would a buyer have to get a LOOK one to change length or angle? and how much would that be!


----------



## boblikesbikes

It's a Tarlorcadone. Maybe better in person, but pretty nasty in the photos. I'm keeping my lugged 595 Ultra a while longer....


----------



## wiz525

any pics out there of Cofidis riders today for Bastille day???


----------



## chas

wiz525 said:


> any pics out there of Cofidis riders today for Bastille day???


This is the only one I've seen so far, but some more should be hitting later today/tomorrow.

From https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/on-the-start-line-in-chambery/130974:


----------



## maximum7

I like this version better than the 586 Mondrian. For some reason it looks cleaner, less busy.


----------



## chas

A few more from the French press photos:


----------



## chas

More here: https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/LOOK-Cycle/12957009227


----------



## wiz525

The kink in the top tube looks much less dramatic in these photos. I'm assuming it's most likely due to angles and the pinstripe on the bike in the first post. But this bike looks unbelievable... I agree with maximum.


----------



## z5Thor

flying said:


> That was a good extended video. Shows it from many angles.
> 
> Also the Cofidis special TDF edition


I frikken love any Mondrian paint scheme!


----------



## rubbersoul

Trick!


----------



## spookyload

By coincidence I stayed in the same hotel as Cofidis prior to stage 8. I hung around as long as I could before I needed to leave for the finish. As they were setting the bikes up on the cars, I peeked in the truck and didn't see the Mondrains. I also noticed the spares were not 695's. Here are the snaps I have from the day. In this pic a crappy old BMW is in the way of the team car.


----------



## spookyload

This is from our hotel room in Geneva. Team Milram and Radio Shack were there as well.


----------



## spookyload

The 695 one km from the finish.


----------



## spookyload

Another rider.


----------



## spookyload

Team cars with the spare bikes. Most definately not the 695. Wonder why?


----------



## nayr497

Yeah, I'm not digging this bike and I normally love LOOKs. It does look a bit like the Madone. And yeah, as others feel, the stem is horrible and the crankset is ugly.

As for the sloping TT...I own and love riding a 2009 566, but in terms of aesthetics...I don't love it all that much. But hey, I'd rather stare at a steel Italian bike than any modern carbon bike. I enjoy how it rides and it looks pretty good, but I still don't think I'll ever love sloping TTs.

And that Colnagos being ridden in the TdF this year are ugly too. Maybe the first time I've thought that about a Colnago. Black with a neon green fork?! Way off normal Nago color scheme sweetness.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Not the Madone thing here too?

Geez.


Of a more important matter, does anyone know if it follows the same geo's as the 595??

*prays that it does*


----------



## Tumppi

Some pics.

























and 695 Geometry Chart:


----------



## Tumppi

Well, I found this.  http://www.lookcycle.com/695/en/


----------



## maximum7

I was hoping they'd be done with the dumb pin-striping.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Almost the same geo as the 595 then.


----------



## spookyload

Oops. Typo on the first page. JaJa isn't introducing the 965, but the 695. I think he should make a come back and race the Tour again.


----------



## Lorge

I took a quick ride on one today. Built up with Dura Ace, Fulcrum Racing Zero 2 way fit wheels. Weighed 15.41lbs. The seatmast was a bit high for me but it felt quite a bit smoother and faster than my 2007 Madone.


----------



## Chris Keller

Lorge,

Was it the SR version or the starndard version? How much do you weigh? That will give us an idea of the ride characteristics.

Thanks


----------



## Lorge

It was the SR version and I weigh 180lbs.


----------



## Chris Keller

Thanks Lorge!

I currently have a 595 Ultra and I weigh 205-210lbs. Looks like the 695 SR will be a sweet machine!


----------



## nyvram

I LOVE THIS BIKE AND PAINT SCHEME!!!!

This is my favorite LOOK bike since my black/blue 281 from 10 years ago. ;-)

What is the pricing on this? Around $4,500.00? I am so going to buy this thing (in Mondrian colors) before it moves to the collector's market.

WOW. Love it.


----------



## maximum7

> What is the pricing on this? Around $4,500.00? I am so going to buy this thing (in Mondrian colors) before it moves to the collector's market.


Try more like $5500, and $6000 for the Mondrian.


----------



## terrain

Anyone see a XXL Mondrian SR at their LBS? I have had one on order going on 3 months and found out from another LBS that LOOK has discontinued the Mondrian color scheme and has no XXL's.

I read through this thread and saw several say they were going to order when available - anyone actual do it and report back?


----------



## mimason

My LBS did some research on this as it appears the mondrain scheme will be available after or during the TDF but not sooner.


----------

